# CRISIS with NYC cat!



## true (Jul 17, 2004)

my dog is trying to eat this cat. i have to lock the cat in the windowless bathroom to keep it away from the dog (i live in a small one room studio apt)

this is no life for a cat. i really need to find a foster home for it ASAP.

please help!!!!!!!!!!!!

its is FLV- and 8 months old.


----------



## true (Jul 17, 2004)

oh and all the shelters i ahve called are full.

i ahve not called the kill shelter but maybe i should...i dont know....i dont want to thats for sure...


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you placed an ad on petfinder.com????


----------



## true (Jul 17, 2004)

yes i submitted one to petfinder, and on craigslist. and put flyers up.

im totally in a bind. can anyone even just foster him?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry......but I am too far away!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Have you tried to work with your dog - in order to calm him down some? 
I have had cat agressive dogs and I just worked with them until the cats ended up sleeping on top of them. One was in a pin - belonged to somone else. The other one was abandonned and worshipped me since I took him in (I worshipped him too - I miss him so much that it hurts). I told him no (to chasing the kitty) several times and apparently it worked. We had a very strong bond and that might have helped a lot. Can you take your doggie for classes where they teach you how to deal with this situation?
I am sorry this kitty has so much trouble - he is so sweet!
I hope everything will work out for the best for you and him - please keep us posted!

ps - Let's call him by his name - it would be more polite towards the kitty since he is the hero of a thread!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey there. Have you tried making some cool artsy flyers emphasizing his sweetness and kitten-ness and posting them at local pet stores, coffee shops, your apt. bldg. lobby, at school, etc.? Maybe give him a name for the flyer, to tug more heartstrings? I like Harvey.  

Best wishes for you, True, and the cat.


----------

